# White tiger~



## Yang (Jul 19, 2008)

Paph.tigrinum alba

Is this the first one on slippertalk?
:evil::evil:


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jul 19, 2008)

Holy Crap!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Why did you have to post that?????? Eric


----------



## Yang (Jul 19, 2008)

enlarge the pics


----------



## WolfDog1 (C. Williams) (Jul 19, 2008)

WOW!

First one I've ever seen.

Send it to me?

Craig


----------



## Ernie (Jul 19, 2008)

Wow. 

-Ernie


----------



## John M (Jul 19, 2008)

Very nice, Yang! It's the first that I've seen. I hope that you will propagate it.

BTW: I really like your micranthum avatar. It's a nice one!


----------



## TutoPeru (Jul 19, 2008)

Really nice!!!!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 19, 2008)

Very nice. After I get over the phrag besseae hybrid craze I'm really going to start working on my album Paph collection. Thanx for making us jealous!


----------



## Wendy (Jul 19, 2008)

Gorgeous!!!! :drool:


----------



## Candace (Jul 19, 2008)

Eek.


----------



## rdlsreno (Jul 19, 2008)

WoW!!!!!!:drool::drool::drool::drool::drool:

Ramon


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 19, 2008)

Wow is right! I didn't know this had an alba form, so I agree with all the above.


----------



## Scooby5757 (Jul 20, 2008)

:drool: yummy


----------



## JeanLux (Jul 20, 2008)

great!!!! Jean


----------



## Greenpaph (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks for sharing!

Real nice!

:drool:


----------



## Yang (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks all


----------



## GuRu (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice or beautiful is understated -this flower is just stunning !!:drool:
BTW Yang, your photos are much better than the image in Olaf's book _Genus Pahiopedilum Albino Forms_. The image there is slightly blurred.

Best regards from Germany, Rudolf


----------



## tocarmar (Jul 20, 2008)

Yang,
I think it looks sick. its all white!!! Please send it to me As Soon As Possible!!!!   

VERY NICE !! I hope you are selfing it to continue the line.

Tom


----------



## PaphMadMan (Jul 20, 2008)

tocarmar said:


> ...
> 
> VERY NICE !! I hope you are selfing it to continue the line.
> 
> Tom




20 years from now there will be a much larger and stronger population of P. tigrinum albas if you make outcrosses to several strong growing normal colored forms now, rather than being short-sighted and only selfing it.


----------



## Evergreen (Jul 20, 2008)

WOW!That is gorgeous...I love it!!!


----------



## Elena (Jul 20, 2008)

WOW, I've never seen one of these before, very nice. Thanks for posting the pictures!


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 20, 2008)

:drool::drool: Thanks for a very special treat!


----------



## paphioboy (Jul 20, 2008)

OMG... that's so gorgeous...    Propagate it, by all means...


----------



## Heather (Jul 20, 2008)

Very cool. It's interesting to me that the tiger markings on the dorsal come through as a darker green - faintly but still...that's neat! 

Thanks Yang, great show!


----------



## Hien (Jul 20, 2008)

PaphMadMan said:


> 20 years from now there will be a much larger and stronger population of P. tigrinum albas if you make outcrosses to several strong growing normal colored forms now, rather than being short-sighted and only selfing it.



Could Yang also cross his plant with pollen from a different alba plant to avoid selfing , yet keep the resulted seedlings strong


----------



## tocarmar (Jul 20, 2008)

PaphMadMan said:


> 20 years from now there will be a much larger and stronger population of P. tigrinum albas if you make outcrosses to several strong growing normal colored forms now, rather than being short-sighted and only selfing it.



That is true, but how many albas are out there? You can always do the outcrosses later on after the population of albas is increased!

Tom


----------



## Roy (Jul 20, 2008)

Funny how things come around, in a posting on Ramons P.tigrinum I asked the question if anyone had seen the alba version !!!!!! 
Now I know what it looks like...............WOW !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jul 20, 2008)

Yowser! Wonderful! :clap:


----------



## Jorch (Jul 20, 2008)

that's really beautiful! wow!!:clap::drool:


----------



## Faan (Jul 20, 2008)

Stunning!!


----------



## eOrchids (Jul 20, 2008)

Beautiful! :drool:


----------



## streetmorrisart (Jul 20, 2008)

I felt the need to log in to state the obvious: That's spectacular (and not just because it's beyond rare either).


----------



## SlipperKing (Jul 21, 2008)

WOW! that is sweet! It looks like a strong grower as well


----------



## paphjoint (Jul 22, 2008)

Wow !!


----------



## Yang (Jul 22, 2008)

thanks all for your nice coments. We will do our best to propogate it. It's good idea to make cross with normal tigrinum  Thanks!


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 23, 2008)

You certainly have a nice normal to X it with!


----------



## ORG (Jul 23, 2008)

Dear Yang,
the plant was described in China 2003 as a distinct species
_Paphiopedilum smaragdinum_ Z.J. *LIU *& S.C. *CHEN *in Journal of Wuhan Botanical Research 21(6): 489; 2003

2005 the new combination was published. So the correct name is now
*Paphiopedilum tigrinum forma smaragdinum (Z.J. LIU & S.C. CHEN)GRUSS*
published in *Die Orchidee* 56(1): 071; 2005

I think smaragdinum is really a better name for this extraordinary form then alba

Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## NYEric (Jul 24, 2008)

ORG said:


> I think smaragdinum is really a better name for this extraordinary form then alba
> 
> Olaf


Oh you do!??? oke:


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jul 25, 2008)

Okay, newbie question...does smaragdinum mean something in latin??

Joanne


----------



## lienluu (Jul 25, 2008)

Yoyo_Jo said:


> Okay, newbie question...does smaragdinum mean something in latin??
> 
> Joanne



It comes from the latin smaragdus which means emerald.


----------



## Roy (Jul 25, 2008)

NYEric said:


> Oh you do!??? oke:



I'm with you Eric, I'm happy someone likes the name !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 25, 2008)

Yoyo_Jo said:


> Okay, newbie question...does smaragdinum mean something in latin??Joanne



Not a newbie question, I thought the same thing!



rothschildianum said:


> It comes from the latin smaragdus which means emerald.


OK -That makes sense, but I'm sidin' with the guys!



Roy said:


> I'm with you Eric, I'm happy someone likes the name !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 2, 2009)

rothschildianum said:


> It comes from the latin smaragdus which means emerald.



In greek emerald is called 'σμαράγδι' (smaragdi)...LOL


----------



## NYEric (Feb 2, 2009)

Now that's funny!


----------

